# Steam Juicer



## Fly boy (Jul 21, 2007)

I have read many posts about the use of steam juicers. Is there some type of conversion formula for recipes? Most recipes are in pounds of fruit, or is it just a matter of recording how many pounds of fruit are reduced to so much liquid? Also, does the use of juice givea similar result in flavor, body, and etcas using the fresh fruit? I like the idea of the juicer as the juice can be usedany timeand saves the use of straining bags.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a steam juicer for my fruit wines...I have never made fruit wines any other way, so have no comparison on the flavor/body/etc. Waldo has made wine both ways so he would be an authority by now...I think some other members also have started using a steamer....so I will also be interested in the any results that get posted.


I use a little bit more fruit in each batch...my thinking is that maybe the straining bag might get more goodies out of the fruit. But after the steamer is done with the fruit there isn't much pulp left.


I keep a record of my juicing....usually juice enough for a 5-6 gallon batch, then put it in mason jars, seal and store. I write on the lids what the juice is and also markhow many quarts to use up in a batch.


This is a few of my notes.
24# strawberries = 12 quarts
24# raspberries = 12 quarts
20# chokecherries = 10 quarts
17# strawberries = 8 quarts
16# raspberries = 8 quarts
20# crab apples = 6 1/2 quarts
23# wild plums = 8 1/2 quarts
12# rhubarb = 7 quarts


Much depends on the fruit, how ripe and how juicyit is.
Good luck and Post your experiences.


----------



## Fly boy (Jul 21, 2007)

NW, thanks for the reply. Your notes are what I was looking for to start to get an idea of the equivalents. I would be interested in Waldo's impression of making wines with juice vs. whole fruit. I have only made a few fruit wines. the juicing of fruit appeared to be a great idea.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2007)

I remember Waldo preferred the juicer over other ways and think he said that they were easier to clear also.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 25, 2007)

I have ordered me a steam juicer. I believe I got the same one Waldo has and believe I ordered from the same place.Should have it tomorrow I believe. I need to read back through the archives as well. Look forward to trying it out. A nice step by step pictorial tutorial would be nice from one of our experienced steam juicer users (hint hint).







From my impression you still use approximately the same amount of fruit for a recipe correct? I believe I had read where Waldo used around 30# of blackberries and got 2 1/2 qts of juice and that was good for a 5 gallon batch? Sounds like it is going to be fun to use and much less messier and time saving. I can't wait.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 25, 2007)

Not much to it Smurfe....put the fruit in and collect the juice....Have fun!!!! 


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2696*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## stormbringer (Jul 26, 2007)

Smurfe,

Where did you order the steamer?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 26, 2007)

Having made scratch wines both ways I much prefer the steamer method of extracting juices from the fruit. My method, if you will, is to use the same amount of fruit for a batch, whether steamed or processed the conventional way. IE: Pressing. To me, the key is to make sure you have good quality fruit and to ensure that the fruit being used is fully ripe. It is still of benifit on some fruits to freeze before steaming which aids in the breakdown of the cell structure of the fruit which makes the extraction of juices a lot easier. As NW alluded to in her post, there is not much, if any benifit left in the pulp after steaming other than good fodder for the compost pile. To me, the must has a richer flavor and color, the wine clears a lot quicker and there is not near as much sediment after fermentation. I also add sugar to my fuit during steaming which aids in the extraction process. The amount used is normally about 1/3 of what will be used in the batch. It also helps considerably to pour the hot steamed juice back onto the fruit during the process. I usually do this after I have collected about the first quart or so of juice. 


Here is the link to a thread I had started some time back that has a load of helpful hints/tips for everyone on here that had a steamer/juicer at the time. Perhaps it will be of benifit to those considering one.
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1933&amp;KW=Steamer&amp;PN=1*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## bj4271 (Jul 26, 2007)

Waldo &amp; NW,


I've used my steam juicer twice (mango &amp; cherries) &amp; compared to your pictures, I always have a lot of pulp left. Could it just be the type of fruit?


----------



## smurfe (Jul 26, 2007)

stormbringer said:


> Smurfe,
> 
> Where did you order the steamer?




I ordered it online from this place. I got the 10 qt Stainless steel model.


http://www.healthnutalternatives.com/steamers.htm


----------



## Waldo (Jul 26, 2007)

bj4271 said:


> Waldo &amp; NW,
> 
> 
> I've used my steam juicer twice (mango &amp; cherries) &amp; compared to your pictures, I always have a lot of pulp left. Could it just be the type of fruit?




Are you freezing your fruit prior to steaming and do add any sugar during steaming or pour back any of the hotjuice over the fruit? All of which will help extract more juice from the fruit. I have steamed neither mongos nor cherries so have no experience on how much pulp would typically be left.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm steaming Nanking Cherries today and am very pleased...I think I am going to just end up with pits.


I steam a 5-6# bag of frozen cherries, then add another bag as it melts down....Now I am done adding bags [27#] and will run another pan of water through.....


These Cherries were very ripe...so that might help with the reduction.


----------



## bj4271 (Jul 27, 2007)

Waldo,


I didn't freeze, but did use sugar. The cherries were canned, so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2007)

Never tried to juice anything that had been canned Bruce but you may be right.


----------



## stormbringer (Jul 29, 2007)

Northern Winos,



I orderedthe steamer yesterday.Will bean excellent way to extract the juices to store for future winessince all the fruits here in E. Texas are now ripe and ready to harvest.
Questions: After extraction, when the juice is in the Mason jar with seal and ring, do I heat the jar of juice in boiling water to seal the lid? And if so, for how long? Or, is the juice warm enough at extraction that when canned it will seal the lids?
It's been a while since I canned anything but I remember (?)heating the jars and letting them cool until the lids "pop" to ensure the correct seal for storage.


----------



## stormbringer (Jul 29, 2007)

Waldo,




When you add the 1/3 amount of sugar normally used for the batch of wine onto the fruit being steamed, am I correct in thinking that if the recipe called for 6 lbs. of sugar, I would set aside 2 lbs. of sugar and sprinkle it on the friut in the steamer in proportion to the total amount of batches of friut to be steamed?
Then, for each batch of fruit to be steamed, I would take abouta quart of the extracted juice andpour it over the sugared-steaming fruit to aid in extraction?


Just wanting to make sure I get it right because the steaming will begin just as soon as the steamer arrives.


Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Jul 29, 2007)

stormbringer said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 29, 2007)

I just sprinkle a half a cup or so on each batch of fruit I steam.


When I can the juice I put it in a big pot and heat it to almost boiling [pasturizing]....I steam the jars in a big pot of boiling water for 5 minutes, pour the juice into the hot jars to about 1/4-1/8 inch from the top, wipe the rims, put on a hot lid heated in boiling water, put on a ring, tighten...it will seal with that small of a head space.....


I do not process the jars, you could if you feel safer. If you want to process the jars...then fill to 1/2 inch from the top [a larger head-space] and process for about 5 minutes in boiling water.


I have more jars than freezer space.


Good luck with your project.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 11, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I think some other members also have started using a steamer....so I will also be interested in the any results that get posted. Good luck and Post your experiences.




I extracted 8 1/2 quarts of juice from 25# of muscadinesusing the steamer.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 11, 2007)

Way to go storm !!!



The muscadines are begining to ripen here now. By the 15th they should be ready to start picking.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 11, 2007)

Storm......Glad your having fun with your steamer...Your going to enjoy it and hope your wines turn out awesome.....Keep us Posted. *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2007)

Awesome storm! Waldo, how much you think your gonna get out of your harvest?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2007)

From my own vines wade I am getting "nadda"...Not even 1. Will be next year before mine fruit. But my friend, who I have been getting them from is going to have a good crop this year.


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 13, 2007)

Waldo,


The muscadine are just ripening there? Ours are all done &amp; we're not that far south of you. In fact, most of the crop here dropped in early July - still green; I suspect all the rain had something to do with it. These are all wild muscadine. Like you, the cultivated variety I've planted are too young to produce (those I managed to move before the orchard/vinery was destroyed). 


Anyway, I managed to get about 12 #s from one tree over two days. None of the others had any worth picking up. I'll have to buy some from an orchard this year.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 13, 2007)

Waldo said:


> From my own vines wade I am getting "nadda"...Not even 1. Will be next year before mine fruit. But my friend, who I have been getting them from is going to have a good crop this year.




I hope to see some early morning photos of you and your family picking them again this year....hint...hint!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 13, 2007)

bj4271 said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> The muscadine are just ripening there? Ours are all done &amp; we're not that far south of you. In fact, most of the crop here dropped in early July - still green; I suspect all the rain had something to do with it. These are all wild muscadine. Like you, the cultivated variety I've planted are too young to produce (those I managed to move before the orchard/vinery was destroyed).
> ...




bj.....so sad to have your orchard destroyed like that....Have you replanted yet??? Or...will you wait till fall or early spring????


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 13, 2007)

NW,


With the Louisiana heavy clay soil, I can't replant until late fall. Right now I can swing a pick into the ground, out in the sun,&amp; it would bounce back at me. I managed to dig up 2 small apples trees &amp; 2 mulberry that hadn't been buried. I'll try to keep them alive over the summer in 25 gal pots.


The 2 muscadine I moved before they buried the orchard are pretty dried out so I planted themand am keeping the soaker hose going, but don't expect them to make it.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2007)

Might be a good time bj to get the soil inan area built up and ready for planting. Mix in some good mulch, compost, etc.


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 15, 2007)

Waldo, I'd love to spend the summer preparing the new orchard site but I have to wait until a tenant moves the trailer we're giving him out. The only way to get it out is drag it through the new orchard site. So, I take the summer off from orchard work!


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 19, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I use a steam juicer for my fruit wines....so I will also be interested in the any results that get posted.




34 1/2 pounds of pears yield 7 quarts using the steam juicer.


Yep, the yield sounds a little low to me too. The friut was frozen in my deep freeze for a week, thawed, and quartered ( or smaller).


Don't know the variety, but the pears were ripe and falling from the tree when I gathered them.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2007)

I know Pears are not the juiciest fruit but man thats not much but I bet it tastes just awesome!


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hate to hijack this thread - but -


For anyone who has steamed grapes/muscadine: Do you have to pick each one off the stems or put whole bunch in the steamer?


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 31, 2007)

Bruce:

I have steamed Muscadines and scuppernong but they have always had the stems removed. I have no first hand knowledge of that harms that leaving them on could cause, but I would think there would be some type of bitter taste imparted in the juice, due to also steaming the stems with the fruit. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought of that, but was hoping to save some work - basically lazy, you know.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 31, 2007)

Other than gutt feeling, and not wanting to chance spoiling a good (and expensive) grape, I just remove them. 

Now I see NW steaming crabapples with the stems on, so what would be the difference??????? Dunno.

NW: Have you ever tried removing the stems to see if the flavor changes??


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 31, 2007)

I have pulled the stems from the crabs and regular apples, what a PITA....and really don't notice any difference....the seeds are in there too and some say the seeds if squished give off bad tastes....so who knows....? 


I once steamed some grapes with the stems on, felt that it was a waste of space in the steamer, so now I remove the grapes from the stems and load it up. As for taste...?...didn't notice...it was breakfast juice at that time.


If you have lots to do...then maybe do a taste test for yourself.


----------

